# Bays, Browns and Sorrels supporters wanted :)



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is one of my bay beauties. I think he looks like warm chocolate.








and he has actually gotten darker as he gets older too.









I think that Flash looks like a new penny. 









And though I am not a big fan of sorrel (not that it's not a pretty color, I just got bored with it when I was a kid since nearly all our horses were sorrel), I can still appreciate a good looking horse. 

Here is my boy. I consider him a chestnut since he is just a little bit darker than your average sorrel horse. 









I think one of the reasons that people say "just" that color is that they are the most common colors and because of that, they don't catch as many eyes as a palomino, buckskin, or any other of those flashy colors.


----------



## hillarymorganstovall (Mar 27, 2010)

I love, love, love these colors!! 
The most important part of a horse, to me, is their face.... (you know other than attitude and confo.)

One of my all time faves is liver chestnut. Kinda fancy but not really!



















And this is my cutie pie.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I do love liver chestnut horses. We had one years ago that was absolutely gorgeous. You could only tell him from a black horse by the reddish tinge he had out in the sun. Unfortunately, this is the only picture I have of him.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

my boring bay 









and my boring chestnut


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I LOVE blood bay horses (esp warmbloods!). It's like my favorite color even though its sort of "plain".









I ride a liver chestnut arab and she's gorgeous when she's not sun bleached! LOL


----------



## hillarymorganstovall (Mar 27, 2010)

Sorry about posting so many pictures, but I think these blm horses are sooooo cute.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Plai brown has to be one of my favourite colours - They dapple up so nicely in the summer and always seem to have a shine to their coat - this is my boy Bundy:










And i'm a sucker for a chestnut with lots of chrome, socks and a blaze on that pretty red coat drive me gaga :] Especially if it's on an Arab. Following pictures not mine.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Here is joey! He is the only boy on the farm, and might I say he is a gorgeous bay. My favorite color for a horse is solid dark bay . Black is such a common "favorite horse color".


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

heres plain ol' cricket


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I love love love bays. I have to admit, I get tired of chestnuts, but only because my grandpa's stallion AND broodmares were all chestnut, so we had very little variety! 

Zierra's dam Zena was the most beautiful bright bay I've ever seen - it's just not a color you see very often!



















And now Zierra is a rather nice chestnut! I was so disappointed in her color, and yet there was another discussion about the "shiny" gene and I swear if it DOES exist then Zierra has it! I always get comments on how vibrant her coat is! The only bad part? She goes ORANGE in spring. :? I hate it!

UGLY ORANGE ARAB! :lol:









PRETTY SHINY SUMMER ARAB! :lol:


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's Shiloh- 16 yo Anglo-Arab mare. I've been told she was dark bay by one person and another blood bay? So I have NO clue what to call her color, but she's a pretty girl and I love her. 

















And this is Nali, 16 yo QH/Curly Horse. I personally think she's the prettiest chestnut ever. =P I don't understand how people can pass off colors like this as 'just another chestnut' or whatever.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

All three of my horses have beens bays.... I am drawn to their coloring.... the brown body, with the striking black points and black mane and tail.... I am permanently hooked. My latest bay has more red to his coat, so he is not a brown bay.... my wonderful swishy bellied/tailed boy Citrus.... I adore, adore adore him!!!!!!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Sonya is a bay, with a twist. She is half appaloosa so the appaloosa gene gives her some weird colouring with the bay.





























I am pretty sure Rumour is going to be bay or sorrel, but I am hoping without LP. I just want a plain colour that I dont have to wonder about. All the mane that had grown since she was born is black, the rest is chestnut from when she was born, but only on her withers... She will probably look pretty wonky with parts of her mane half black and the rest sorrel-coloured when she is older.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I LOVE bays, there are jsut so many different bays! I especially love the brown bays with black legs and mane/tails and noses. I was watching the video of my clinic i had today with my horse, and when shes going around on the circle with the light reflecting and everything, i took my breath away. i loved it! 







here she is! I will NEVER get bored of bay, or shiny penny chesnuts!


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

SilverSpur said:


> my boring chestnut


What a beautiful color!


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

My color changing chestnut


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

ilovesonya, that pic of the foal running alongside you and mom is so coute!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

A knack for horses said:


> ilovesonya, that pic of the foal running alongside you and mom is so coute!




Thanks! It's one of my favourites!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Arthur, my chestnut


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

"Boring" colors FTW!
Here's my dime-a-dozen bay horse.  I love it when that coat shines like garnet.









And my chestnut beauty. He reminds me of a pumpkin.  A _blond_ pumpkin.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

equiniphile - I love the pic where you are lying on his back! Your hairblends in with his tail! Its so cool


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Here's my beautiful bay horse  haha a couple weeks ago my friend got this amazing looking grey OTTB...she is BEAUTIFUL.. Me and my other friend were eyeing the grey down...then we both just look at our horses..and were just like and here we are with our just brown horses..but I love my boy and wouldn't change anything about him


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm completely in love with bay horses! My absolute favorite color for a horse is regular bay with absolutely no white markings on the legs/body, but it can have a star or small strip, but nothing more! Lol...

Here's my two gorgeous bay babies!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

ilovesonya said:


> equiniphile - I love the pic where you are lying on his back! Your hairblends in with his tail! Its so cool


Thanks, I like that one too


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh no I feel like I'm neglecting my poor mare in the publicity department! Forgot all about her!

Molly, 6yr old OTTB:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I like pretty horses. Some bays are pretty, some aren't. Just like I only think some Paints are pretty and others aren't. And as mentioned previously, I love me some SHINE!

My plain bay QH. Not a mark on her.


















Even in the winter, she had a pretty coat.


















A very handsome Arab gelding I tried to buy.









This is Anna, a beautiful plain mare I used to work with.









This is Dandy, a Morgan gelding. I don't know what color you'd call him. He was very dull, but I LOVED this horse, so I found him to be very handsome.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I wish I had pictures to show off the shine on my horses coats, I always take them in the wrong lights! Haha anyway, without further ado -

*Significant Other a.k.a Hugo









Romance









From the Ashes a.k.a Phoenix









Kody's Boy a.k.a Kody









Sahara Fantasy a.k.a Fanta








*


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is my mare Demi. I need to get some recent shots of her. Her summer coat is just to die for!


----------

